# Mitered Desk top



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Would it be better to miter each board and then glue up panels or glue panels then cut the miter. Im creating an L shaped top


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

I think we need a little more information. What part of the board are you mitering.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd glue the panels, then cut the miter. It would make a straighter line than trying to keep the boards aligned during the clamping process.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> I'd glue the panels, then cut the miter. It would make a straighter line than trying to keep the boards aligned during the clamping process.


+1

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm using old reclaimed pine boards. I want an 18" deep desk top. I've ripped the boardsdown to 6" so I'll be using three of them. The "L" has got me wonderin because I was originally going to extend one side all the way thru and butt the other top to it, but I think mitering it might look better. The boards aren't all exact sizes and I want it rustic looking anyway. I also want it to be sturdy.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd also suggest using a spline on the mitered joint for strength.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brink said:


> I'd also suggest using a spline on the mitered joint for strength.


+1. Glue up, then miter. Having a scab support board would also be supportive. If the joint was supported by a base cabinet...even better.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If your under lumber constraints you can do two separate glue-ups with a staggered edge.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I'm thinking of using a board underneath connecting the two pieces or a metal fastener. The only thing that has me worried is how i can get a good miter. The boards are very rough and uneven and so I'd probably have to miter by marking a 45 and using a circular saw to make the cut. 

The corner of the "L" would be floating (no support by a cabinet).....any ways to best support it? I already plan on using a cleat along the back wall. 

Could I run a piece of wood underneath and diagonally across the two tops, behind the apron of the desk?


----------

